# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Ý tưởng thiết kế chung cư khách sạn Cầu Giấy của Hacinco

## bdshacinco

Dự án chung cư Hacinco 110 Cầu Giấy được kết hợp bởi những tinh hoa trong các lĩnh vực kiến trúc, thiết kế, kỹ thuật và xây dựng, tạo cho dự án một phong cách riêng biệt.

Với mục đích quan trọng nhất là đưa đến tận tay khách hàng sản phẩm ưu việt, đem lại cho cộng đồng dân cư cuộc sống thư giãn, tiện nghi theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế cao cấp - Hacinco đã dày công sức đầu tư các căn hộ khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy với những gì tốt nhất.

Tầng hầm của Center Point 110 Cầu Giấy được thiết kế 3 tầng hầm liên thông giữa hai tòa nhà chung cư và khách sạn, có tổng diện tích hơn 11.754m2, sử dụng hệ thống chiếu sáng nhân tạo và thông gió cưỡng bức. Diện tích của tầng hầm dùng chủ yếu để lắp đặt hệ thống kỹ thuật và không gian đỗ xe công cộng. Hệ thống thang máy và thang bộ đảm bảo giao thông thông suốt theo trục đứng từ các tầng trên xuống.

Các căn hộ đều có từ 2 phòng ngủ, 2 khu vệ sinh trở lên, phòng khách, phòng bếp và hai lô gia riêng biệt. Phòng khách, sinh hoạt chung thiết kế cửa kính lớn liền lô-gia chính tạo tầm nhìn toàn cảnh.

Các phòng ngủ được thiết kế với 1 phòng ngủ chính và các phòng ngủ phụ, phòng ngủ chính có bố trí vệ sinh riêng khép kín. Tất cả các không gian chính như phòng khách, các phòng ngủ, bếp đều được chiếu sáng và thông gió tự nhiên.

Khu bếp nấu căn hộ chung cư Cầu Giấy Center Point được thiết kế liền với lô-gia phụ trợ giặt phơi quần áo riêng biệt; lô-gia này được thiết kế khuất trong các khe mở lấy sáng kiến trúc, đảm bảo hoạt động sinh hoạt hàng ngày không làm ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ kiến trúc của tòa nhà nhìn từ bên ngoài và cả tầm nhìn từ phòng sinh hoạt chung của căn hộ ra. Không gian bếp cũng được bố trí liền sát với phòng khách và sinh hoạt chung tạo sự linh hoạt cho khả năng thay đổi không gian theo hướng không gian mở.

Thông tin chi tiết dự án chung cư khách sạn Cầu Giấy: 0913-909-155.

----------

